
SourceTree 2.2 forces users to sign in to an Atlassian account - aaronbrager
Version 2.2 of SourceTree was released yesterday and it is impossible to use without creating and signing in to an Atlassian account.<p>If you think this is pointless and annoying, please upvote this issue: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jira.atlassian.com&#x2F;browse&#x2F;SRCTREE-3452<p>If you want to download older versions they are here (for now)<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;downloads.atlassian.com&#x2F;software&#x2F;sourcetree&#x2F;SourceTree_2.1.dmg<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;downloads.atlassian.com&#x2F;software&#x2F;sourcetree&#x2F;windows&#x2F;SourceTreeSetup_1.7.0.32509.exe<p>I&#x27;m not sure if the Windows version has the same annoyances or not
======
jschulenklopper
> I'm not sure if the Windows version has the same annoyances or not

The OSX version has the annoyance that it will not startup at all. Navigation
to the Atlassian site to enter the account data does not work, and in-
application authorization needs to be done via an all-white form. The
application is not usable anymore, and I downgraded to an earlier version.

Logged an issue, and Atlassian is working on it (and on almost 15 other issues
registered on this version, as mentioned in the mail from Jira).

------
joshschreuder
The Windows version added the same in 1.8 which was just released.

I'm not sure what the fuss is, a company provides a (quite good) tool for
free, but require registration. This is done through their account system.
What's the big deal?

~~~
aaronbrager
The mandatory registration is a little annoying, but fine. But the login flow
is very disruptive and 100% blocking.

~~~
joshschreuder
They've always required you to register on their website and put a licence key
in though.

------
daiearth22
For the same reason, I will suspend to use SourceTree for the moment. Not
annoying but it is inconvenient. Hope Atlassian will fix it ASAP.

------
ksherlock
When I first installed SourceTree, back in March of 2013, it required an
Atlasssian account.

~~~
aaronbrager
It required you download a license file from their website. It never required
a disruptive (and buggy) mandatory in-app login until now.

------
RealMarty
If it needs an account it's not free anymore. Goodbye SourceTree.

